# Quarter Mile Math



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.web-cars.com/math/calculations.html


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> http://www.web-cars.com/math/calculations.html


haha... (inside laugh after our private conversation)

http://home.indy.rr.com/tlorek/racing_calculators.html

To many variables for these things to be close, doesn't measure weather, elevation, tires, and especially driver ability....etc... but fun to look at


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah that's what the article says at the bottom.


----------

